# Does your company pay your exam fees?



## royal flush (Nov 1, 2006)

Just wondering... does your company reimburse you for the cost of the PE exam? And do you get reimbursed for your review class and/or books, review materials, etc.?

I get $500 for tuition but thats it. My husband got his exam, books, class, and everything paid for... all the way down to the postage on his application! darn consultants...


----------



## EdinNO (Nov 1, 2006)

I got zilch.

But I was working with a controls contracting company. My license and really my degree were of no consequence to them.

Ed


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 2, 2006)

My company paid for all the application and exam fees. Study books, calculator, motel, etc. were on me.

They also paid for my reciprocity application, because it was useful for them for me to be licensed in NH.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 2, 2006)

Once I pass, they will reimburse it.


----------



## FusionWhite (Nov 2, 2006)

My company pays for the exams one time. If you fail you have to pay for yourself after that. Im waiting to get reimbursed until I see if I passed or not. I want the reimbursment to come on the attempt in which I pass, as a little extra incentive. They also pay licensing fees, membership dues, and for meetings. Not too shabby.


----------



## gatormech_e (Nov 2, 2006)

i was told (by other PEs here) that the company will pay the exam fee once also (but no money for books, etc).

oh well....


----------



## GTScott (Nov 2, 2006)

No payment here...although a friend of mine had every exam related expense covered.

royal...who is the hubby working for now?


----------



## GCracker (Nov 2, 2006)

I work for a consulting firm and got nothing. No books, no exam fees, NOTHING!

But, it will cost a lot when I pass!


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 2, 2006)

they paid the first time around, I paid it the second &amp; hopefully final time


----------



## royal flush (Nov 2, 2006)

scott, he still works for the same company he co-oped for..

I'm pretty sure I'm going to put my exam fees on my expense report if i ever manage to actually pass this thing... we'll see if my supervisor approves it...


----------



## MetroRAFB (Nov 2, 2006)

My company would probably pay for everything but I wanted my PE to be mine. What if they pay for everything and then not give you a decent raise after you pass? I didn't want to feel beholden to anybody, so I just paid for everything myself.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 2, 2006)

when it comes to expense reports, its always easier to get forgiveness than permission, especially with overhead charge numbers...


----------



## singlespeed (Nov 2, 2006)

My company is strongly encouraging me to get this certification (i.e. no advancement, no merit increases, no bonuses) and they paid for a review class...

Otherwise - nothing! No studying on company time, casual overtime expected daily. I had to take a vacation day to take the test :true:

I'll be taking my stamp to the highest bidder when I get it B)


----------



## ferryg (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't know if they intended to pay or not. However, I turned in an expense report for my exam costs (I paid for all of the books I could get my hands on from "the other board"....referencing another current post)....and I got reimbursed.


----------



## Mike1144 (Nov 2, 2006)

I bought some of my review books, simply because I wanted to keep them. But the company bought the various codes and references. The AASHTO was the only book our company has no use for.

They paid for my first attempt completely, application, travel, hotel etc. Every try after that, they just give me the day off.


----------



## NSEARCH (Nov 2, 2006)

> My company pays for the exams one time. If you fail you have to pay for yourself after that. Im waiting to get reimbursed until I see if I passed or not. I want the reimbursment to come on the attempt in which I pass, as a little extra incentive. They also pay licensing fees, membership dues, and for meetings. Not too shabby.


Same here. No reimbursement for prep classes or references/study guides though.


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 2, 2006)

We are consultants and the PE is highly encouraged and required at certain levels. Company poilcy is to pay for all fees associated with obtaining (and maintaining) your first registration. If they want you registered in another state then they will cover the expenses associated with that registration, too. Otherwise they will only support the first one. Exam time and study time you are on your own.

We have an extensive library so codes/references are pretty readily available.

They will pay for 1/2 the cost of a review program providing you provide documentation that you attended all of the review sessions.

I think it's pretty fair.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 2, 2006)

Sounds fair to me. 1/2 on a course is pretty good.


----------



## HERO (Nov 2, 2006)

The company won't pay for my exam, books, food, or anything related to it. I paid everything out of my own pocket. :true:


----------



## HERO (Nov 2, 2006)

> We are consultants and the PE is highly encouraged and required at certain levels. Company poilcy is to pay for all fees associated with obtaining (and maintaining) your first registration. If they want you registered in another state then they will cover the expenses associated with that registration, too. Otherwise they will only support the first one. Exam time and study time you are on your own.
> We have an extensive library so codes/references are pretty readily available.
> 
> They will pay for 1/2 the cost of a review program providing you provide documentation that you attended all of the review sessions.
> ...


Wow! That's a good deal!


----------



## goldnwhite (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm in manufacturing. My company paid for the exam, but I covered all the materials. They may have paid for those too, but I didn't want to push it and didn't want to worry about having to give back any books if I left the company.


----------

